# Dirt of my camera's sensor?



## eboyer7 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi. I've had my Canon A720 IS for almost two years, and for about the past year I've been noticing a small, blurred, light black spot in most of my photos. Most of the time it's not noticeable, but when taking pictures of something that has a very uniform, light colour (like the sky) it can really stand out. Here's a video that really shows it well (the blurred spot is down and right from center): 



 (if you're wondering how my A720 can do optical zoom while taking video, it's because I have the CHDK hack).

I know it's not dirt on the lens because I've cleaned the lens several times, and I can't see anything on it.

During Christmas I was playing around with manual focus on my Christmas tree, to get a blurred shot of the Christmas lights, and I ended up getting this picture (note the weird defect down and right from center): http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/data/500/medium/IMG_6854_full.jpg . Here's a close-up of the defect: http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/data/500/medium/IMG_6854.JPG . 

So, considering that the defect shows up really well when focusing as close as I can (2cm), I'm guessing my camera has dirt on the sensor or somewhere inside the lens. Would this make sense? Of course the lens is non-removable cause it's a point-and-shoot, so I'm not sure how dirt got in there. If it's not dirt, what else could it be? I also had this problem with my parents' camera, a Canon A80.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 28, 2009)

Sensor dust.

You won't see it in the viewfinder (it's on the sensor - behind the mirror).
It will become more apparent as you stop down.

If your camera has a self cleaning sensor, try that.

If not, you have to clean it manually.  First try a blower.  Get a blower specifically made for this - DO NOT use canned air.  If that doesn't work, the last option is a wet cleaning.

A lot of people are leery of doing this, so taking to a shop is always an option.  You will pay A LOT more though.  Do a search for "sensor cleaning" for more details.


----------



## eboyer7 (Dec 29, 2009)

The lens isn't removable: it's a point-and-shoot camera. Is there some way to clean the sensor despite this? Would blowing compressed air at the lens make it to the sensor?

I'm pretty sure that my camera is still under warranty, so I'm guessing Canon would clean the sensor for free.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 29, 2009)

:banghead:

Duh...  A720.  I must have skipped right over that part.

OK, it's most likely on the front of the lens.  Wipe it down with a lens cleaning cloth.  That should fix it.

I think it would be very unlikely for anything to get on the sensor of a P&S (not to say it's impossible though).


----------



## margadigi27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice! I also have the same problem. Now I just have to figure things out. Thanks for the tips guys...:hug::


----------



## Dao (Dec 30, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> :banghead:
> 
> Duh...  A720.  I must have skipped right over that part.
> 
> ...




Too much beer?


----------



## eboyer7 (Dec 31, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> OK, it's most likely on the front of the lens.  Wipe it down with a lens cleaning cloth.  That should fix it.
> 
> I think it would be very unlikely for anything to get on the sensor of a P&S (not to say it's impossible though).



I've cleaned the front of the lens several times with a cleaning cloth that came with my eye glasses, but the spot still stays there. Plus, I can't see anything on the lens.


----------



## KmH (Dec 31, 2009)

eboyer7 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > OK, it's most likely on the front of the lens. Wipe it down with a lens cleaning cloth. That should fix it.
> ...


There is more than 1 piece of glass in the lens. It could be between lens elements and it could still be on the sensor.

Using compressed air is a likely way to cause more problems.

Contact Canon Service.


----------



## eboyer7 (Jan 3, 2010)

KmH said:


> There is more than 1 piece of glass in the lens. It could be between lens elements and it could still be on the sensor.
> 
> Using compressed air is a likely way to cause more problems.
> 
> Contact Canon Service.



Makes sense. I think my camera is still under warranty, so I'll see about getting it fixed.

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------

